# springmaid pier



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

did the pier open on the forth of july


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's open. Normal fish being caught. No shade. Same crappy management. $3 to walk, $12 to fish, plus parking.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Not for me 400 bucks a year and maybe 5 bucks to park..... I don't think so!!!!!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

SmoothLures said:


> It's open. Normal fish being caught. No shade. Same crappy management. $3 to walk, $12 to fish, plus parking.


 I was actually told that the price is $12 per rod. Does anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Can't believe they are that stupid!!! $1 to walk before the damage and now, $3. YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!!!! Greed all the way around. Thankfully other piers in the area to make life better. Does anyone know if the snags, aka, rock piles on the south side were removed?? Lost many a set-up there and never returned. Maybe a 2 for 1 special, 1 rod and spare for $10. I DON'T THINK SO!!!!!!!!!! My heart goes to you guys. Stay Safe and tight lines.............
Kim


----------

